# Weekend Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of flounder gigging have been a long slow grind to find fish. Nothing is coming easy lately, and the full moon over the weekend made things even tougher. The full moon generally makes flounder more skittish and seeking deeper dirty water areas. We had a substantial rise in water levels over the last 3 nights, letting me look at new areas and changing the pattern each night. Water clarity has been poor in most areas, due to super-hot water on the flats and gusty winds in the evening. As we get closer to September, the action should gradually improve, especially with any high tides, rain, or cooler weather.

*8/23/2018*
After taking a well-deserved 4 day vacation, I was back on the water tonight with repeat customer Joel T. group of 2. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and very low tide levels. We got a slow start, with only 3 flounder in the boat at midnight. We found some better action later in deeper water over hard sand and grass far from shore. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 5 black drum and 4 sheepshead by 1:30am.

*8/24/2018*
I had repeat customer Billy R. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 10-20mph and normal tide levels. The action was dreadfully slow, with much more dirty water and gusty winds. We hit a bunch of spots and covered a ton of ground, but it just wasn't happening tonight. We ended with 12 flounder plus 3 black drum and 2 sheepshead by 2am.

*8/25/2018*
I had new customer Anthony R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and high tide levels. The higher water tonight opened up areas that I haven't looked at in over 2 months. We worked hard and covered a lot of ground for our fish in very dirty water, barely seeing the bottom in most areas. When we did find clear water, there were no flounder there, a factor of the full moon keeping the fish in murky water areas. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 24
October: 9, 24
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

